# Feeding switches



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*feedingswitches*

No problem;
Iwas told by an NICIEC inspector that there is no problem with neutrals in switches you can use crimp, push fit or connector.
Do it all the time especially with wall lights and down lighters.
Feed the neutral through switch on a two way with 3 core and earth with live one end sw the other. Never had any problems


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Make sure you 'colour' the neutral ad DO NOT use the polythene type connector strip as it is not actually correct! I know every body does but it is wrong since it has a lower melting point than the PVC of the cable. USe nylon 6-6 or PVC type. Just trying out the 'push in connectors' at present; have not found any that you can 'disconnect' yet, so testing could be a problem


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

can't see an issue as if you look at regs you have phase switching. secondly ip rated and grid switches tend to be double pole


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments 
my faith has been restored :thumbsup:


----------

